# Repubblica: gruppo arabo e statunitense pronti a entrare nel Milan



## Aron (4 Dicembre 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, negli ambienti finanziari londinesi circola l'indiscrezione di un gruppo arabo pronto a entrare nel Milan. 
Gli arabi affiancherebbero inizialmente Li, e successivamente acquisirebbero l'intera proprietà. 

Insieme agli arabi, anche un socio statunitense potrebbe far parte del progetto. Si tratterebbe di una multinazionale del settore edilizio fortemente interessata al progetto stadio.

Conferme, dunque, alle precedenti indiscrezioni di CM -) http://www.milanworld.net/cm-milan-via-i-cinesi-arrivera-un-nuovo-proprietario-vt55746.html


----------



## Aron (4 Dicembre 2017)

Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che prima di questo nuovo proprietario non ci sia un passaggio transitivo a un "vecchio" proprietario


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, negli ambienti finanziari londinesi circola l'indiscrezione di un gruppo arabo pronto a entrare nel Milan.
> Gli arabi affiancherebbero inizialmente Li, e successivamente acquisirebbero l'intera proprietà.
> 
> Insieme agli arabi, anche un socio statunitense potrebbe far parte del progetto. Si tratterebbe di una multinazionale del settore edilizio fortemente interessata al progetto stadio.



ci aspettano mesi di voci continue


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, negli ambienti finanziari londinesi circola l'indiscrezione di un gruppo arabo pronto a entrare nel Milan.
> Gli arabi affiancherebbero inizialmente Li, e successivamente acquisirebbero l'intera proprietà.
> 
> Insieme agli arabi, anche un socio statunitense potrebbe far parte del progetto. Si tratterebbe di una multinazionale del settore edilizio fortemente interessata al progetto stadio.



Eh, magari. Sarebbe davvero l'ideale.


----------



## Aron (4 Dicembre 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ci aspettano mesi di voci continue



Penso che questo mese sia decisivo. La UEFA col suo verdetto velocizzerà o rallenterà le cose.


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Dicembre 2017)

il cambio di proprietà serve assolutamente, non possiamo continuare con sta storia di debiti, rate, ecc..


----------



## danjr (4 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, negli ambienti finanziari londinesi circola l'indiscrezione di un gruppo arabo pronto a entrare nel Milan.
> Gli arabi affiancherebbero inizialmente Li, e successivamente acquisirebbero l'intera proprietà.
> 
> Insieme agli arabi, anche un socio statunitense potrebbe far parte del progetto. Si tratterebbe di una multinazionale del settore edilizio fortemente interessata al progetto stadio.
> ...



Volesse Iddio


----------



## Aron (4 Dicembre 2017)

Che sia Al Maktoum?

Calciomercato.com parlava di uno tra i cinque uomini più ricchi al mondo. 

Al Maktoum non compare in nessuna classifica ufficiale essendo un sovrano, ma si stima che il suo patrimonio personale sia di oltre 16 miliardi di dollari


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, magari. Sarebbe davvero l'ideale.



Infatti..a me di sto progetto cinese non ha mai convinto nulla..
Il mercato mi aveva rincuorato ma ci sono troppe voci nebulose..

Vediamo vediamo...intanto l'anno va in malora..


----------



## robs91 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Sì,i soliti arabi e statunitensi senza nome.Basta prese in giro.


----------



## Black (4 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, negli ambienti finanziari londinesi circola l'indiscrezione di un gruppo arabo pronto a entrare nel Milan.
> Gli arabi affiancherebbero inizialmente Li, e successivamente acquisirebbero l'intera proprietà.
> 
> Insieme agli arabi, anche un socio statunitense potrebbe far parte del progetto. Si tratterebbe di una multinazionale del settore edilizio fortemente interessata al progetto stadio.
> ...



mi sembra di essere tornato nel 2015, quando si parlava di nuove cordate.... visto come stanno andando le cose va benissimo cambiare, sono stanco di questa proprietà "fantasma". Ma chi sarebbero questi? cordata di arabi? di solito gli acquirenti arabi hanno un nome forte dietro, uno sceicco o qualcosa del genere. Solo a noi le cordate?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> il cambio di proprietà serve assolutamente, non possiamo continuare con sta storia di debiti, rate, ecc..



Perche secondo te gli altri come acquistano il Milan ? Cash e finisce li ? anche loro avranno bisogno di prestiti . 

Forse se fosse un arabo impastato di soldi potrebbe essere cosi ma in ogni altro caso saranno prestiti e interessi. 

Attenzione non è una critica MAGARI CI COMPRASSE L'ARABO DEL QUATAR


----------



## Marilson (4 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Che sia Al Maktoum?
> 
> Calciomercato.com parlava di uno tra i cinque uomini più ricchi al mondo.
> 
> Al Maktoum non compare in nessuna classifica ufficiale essendo un sovrano, ma si stima che il suo patrimonio personale sia di oltre 16 miliardi di dollari



Al Maktoum


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche secondo te gli altri come acquistano il Milan ? Cash e finisce li ? anche loro avranno bisogno di prestiti .
> 
> Forse se fosse un arabo impastato di soldi potrebbe essere cosi ma in ogni altro caso saranno prestiti e interessi.
> 
> Attenzione non è una critica MAGARI CI COMPRASSE L'ARABO DEL QUATAR



c'è una differenza tra chi fa debiti avendo attività solidi e reali e chi invece non si sa nemmeno chi sia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ecco la che si ricomincia con cordate, uomini più ricchi del mondo, ci compra lo stato Arabo in accordo con Trump e gli Stati Uniti d'America. Pd dopo chiederemo l'indipendenza e diventeremo a nostra volta uno stato.


----------



## vanbasten (4 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, negli ambienti finanziari londinesi circola l'indiscrezione di un gruppo arabo pronto a entrare nel Milan.
> Gli arabi affiancherebbero inizialmente Li, e successivamente acquisirebbero l'intera proprietà.
> 
> Insieme agli arabi, anche un socio statunitense potrebbe far parte del progetto. Si tratterebbe di una multinazionale del settore edilizio fortemente interessata al progetto stadio.
> ...



arabi, americani e cinesi tutti insieme vicini vicini


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, negli ambienti finanziari londinesi circola l'indiscrezione di un gruppo arabo pronto a entrare nel Milan.
> Gli arabi affiancherebbero inizialmente Li, e successivamente acquisirebbero l'intera proprietà.
> 
> Insieme agli arabi, anche un socio statunitense potrebbe far parte del progetto. Si tratterebbe di una multinazionale del settore edilizio fortemente interessata al progetto stadio.
> ...



"LOLLL ma ke ne sa renzpubblikaaaa, noi vogliamo il nostro presidende Liiihhh!!!"


----------



## Igniorante (4 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, negli ambienti finanziari londinesi circola l'indiscrezione di un gruppo arabo pronto a entrare nel Milan.
> Gli arabi affiancherebbero inizialmente Li, e successivamente acquisirebbero l'intera proprietà.
> 
> Insieme agli arabi, anche un socio statunitense potrebbe far parte del progetto. Si tratterebbe di una multinazionale del settore edilizio fortemente interessata al progetto stadio.
> ...



Magari.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (4 Dicembre 2017)

Più che una squadra di calcio sembriamo un annuncio di Autoscout24, siamo lì in vendita con qualcuno che ogni tanto telefona per chiedere informazioni....prezzo trattabile, da ristrutturare pesantemente, disponibilità al pagamento rateale, vero affare!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> c'è una differenza tra chi fa debiti avendo attività solidi e reali e chi invece non si sa nemmeno chi sia.



Ti ho sempre criticato ma con senno di poi inizio a pensare che tu abbia sempre avuto ragione.


----------



## wildfrank (4 Dicembre 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Al Maktoum



Bè, il tricolore dietro ce l'ha già, manca il rossonero. A parte gli scherzi, con tutte queste voci e incertezze societarie, sarei sorpreso se la squadra andasse bene.


----------



## AllanX (4 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, negli ambienti finanziari londinesi circola l'indiscrezione di un gruppo arabo pronto a entrare nel Milan.
> Gli arabi affiancherebbero inizialmente Li, e successivamente acquisirebbero l'intera proprietà.
> 
> Insieme agli arabi, anche un socio statunitense potrebbe far parte del progetto. Si tratterebbe di una multinazionale del settore edilizio fortemente interessata al progetto stadio.
> ...



Si si... L'arabo si chiama Mohammed Al Berlusktoum


----------



## Gunnar67 (4 Dicembre 2017)

I problemi al momento mi sembrano più sportivi che finanziari. I soldi a disposizione quest'anno c'erano, ma sono stati buttati nel wc. Urge che la proprietà (chiunque siano) assuma dirigenti capaci.


----------



## Gunnar67 (4 Dicembre 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Si si... L'arabo si chiama Mohammed Al Berlusktoum



ahaha bella questa


----------



## Black (4 Dicembre 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Si si... L'arabo si chiama Mohammed Al Berlusktoum


----------



## mabadi (4 Dicembre 2017)

Abbiamo preso 11 dirigenti/ex dipendenti dell'Inter, non della juve, ma 11 perdenti. I risultati sono la logica conseguenza


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Dicembre 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Si si... L'arabo si chiama Mohammed Al Berlusktoum


L'americano invece, che dirigerà l'area tecnico-finanziaria pare sia tale Mc Gallians...


----------



## ilCapitan6 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Bene! Così possiamo pianificare la costruzione dello stadio... negli emirati! Chi se ne importa di San Siro! possiamo costruirci un'isola artificiale con aeroporto, stadio, centro vacanze, centro congressi, hotel, casino? Magari con un tunnel che parte da piazzale Axium


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Dicembre 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Bene! Così possiamo pianificare la costruzione dello stadio... negli emirati! Chi se ne importa di San Siro! possiamo costruirci un'isola artificiale con* aeroporto, stadio, centro vacanze, centro congressi, hotel, casino*? Magari con un tunnel che parte da piazzale Axium


E il night club, fratello, non dimenticarti del Night... hai letto il cognome dell'arabo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, negli ambienti finanziari londinesi circola l'indiscrezione di un gruppo arabo pronto a entrare nel Milan.
> Gli arabi affiancherebbero inizialmente Li, e successivamente acquisirebbero l'intera proprietà.
> 
> Insieme agli arabi, anche un socio statunitense potrebbe far parte del progetto. Si tratterebbe di una multinazionale del settore edilizio fortemente interessata al progetto stadio.
> ...



Al Maktoum, il profeta annunciato da Milan World più di 10 anni fa


----------



## Roccoro (4 Dicembre 2017)

Basta che non siano persone senza soldi e che non abbandonino dopo 1 anno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Dicembre 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Basta che non siano persone senza soldi e che non abbandonino dopo 1 anno.



come l'arabo che comprò il malaga


----------



## Roccoro (4 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> come l'arabo che comprò il malaga



Sta anche questa possibilità, oramai non mi fido più di nessuno


----------



## Ivan lancini (4 Dicembre 2017)

della serie oggi mi sveglio e voglio far fantasticare i milanisti che ce un gruppo potentissimo che vuole il Milan ma nn si sa il nome chi può smentirmi????
ahahah repubblica....


----------



## ilCapitan6 (4 Dicembre 2017)

C'è Alì, che ha aperto il 3° negozio DONER Kebap da queste parti che potrebbe tentare l'OPA. Non è proprio degli Emirati, tanto [..].


----------



## Superpippo80 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Magari


----------



## Casnop (4 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, negli ambienti finanziari londinesi circola l'indiscrezione di un gruppo arabo pronto a entrare nel Milan.
> Gli arabi affiancherebbero inizialmente Li, e successivamente acquisirebbero l'intera proprietà.
> 
> Insieme agli arabi, anche un socio statunitense potrebbe far parte del progetto. Si tratterebbe di una multinazionale del settore edilizio fortemente interessata al progetto stadio.
> ...


In Dubai vi sono almeno quattro multinazionali del settore edilizio ed immobiliare che sarebbero eleggibili per un interessamento al progetto stadio. Ma parliamo di nuvole, per ora, e noi adoriamo una pioggia di fatti.


----------



## ignaxio (4 Dicembre 2017)

Se vincevamo scommetto che non c’era nessun arabo stamattina.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2017)

Come no


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Dicembre 2017)

Chi lo avrebbe mai detto che saremmo passati a sperare che anche Li, Mirabelli e Fassone vadano via?

Siamo finiti.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Dicembre 2017)

ma magari!!!! comunque che ci sarà un passaggio di proprietà per me è quasi scontato. Vedremo a chi.


----------



## vanbasten (4 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, negli ambienti finanziari londinesi circola l'indiscrezione di un gruppo arabo pronto a entrare nel Milan.
> Gli arabi affiancherebbero inizialmente Li, e successivamente acquisirebbero l'intera proprietà.
> 
> Insieme agli arabi, anche un socio statunitense potrebbe far parte del progetto. Si tratterebbe di una multinazionale del settore edilizio fortemente interessata al progetto stadio.
> ...



Da fonte attendibile pare siano i re magi, stanno arrivando con i cammelli da un lungo viaggio portando con se denari e buona sorte.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Dicembre 2017)

ho una foto in anteprima dello sceicco che ci rileverà:


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho una foto in anteprima dello sceicco che ci rileverà:


----------



## wfiesso (4 Dicembre 2017)

Di Repubblica mi fido meno di zero, anche se stavolta mi piacerebbe fossero voci vere


----------



## Giangy (4 Dicembre 2017)

Magari sarebbe l’ideale


----------



## gemy (4 Dicembre 2017)

basta con cordate realtà solo debiti quando ci si lega alle banche i risultati sportivi non arrivano il milan serve solo a fare profitti 
grazie presidente berlusconi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Dicembre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Chi lo avrebbe mai detto che saremmo passati a sperare che anche Li, Mirabelli e Fassone vadano via?
> 
> Siamo finiti.



Psicosi. 

Io non spero nulla di tutto ciò.


----------



## Djici (4 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho una foto in anteprima dello sceicco che ci rileverà:


----------



## Roccoro (4 Dicembre 2017)

Che oggi Telelombardia/Top Calcio 24 è pronto per dire tutta la verità su questi arabi, vedremo cosa diranno lol


----------



## Sand (4 Dicembre 2017)

io delle cordate non mi fido mai
voglio un unico proprietario 
ricco
mi sono stancato di ragionare come un commercialista


----------



## kipstar (4 Dicembre 2017)

non è la prima volta....ma uno sceicco in stile city o psg anche da noi ??


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2017)

*Ravezzani: "Confermo, da verifiche personali, che un fondo arabo abbia chiesto informazioni ad Elliott sulla situazione del Milan. Gli intermediari sono già al lavoro per allacciare i rapporti anche con Li".*


----------



## Roccoro (4 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: "Confermo, da verifiche personali, che un fondo arabo abbia chiesto informazioni ad Elliott sulla situazione del Milan. Gli intermediari sono già al lavoro per allacciare i rapporti anche con Li".*



quotate


----------



## ralf (4 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: "Confermo, da verifiche personali, che un fondo arabo abbia chiesto informazioni ad Elliott sulla situazione del Milan. Gli intermediari sono già al lavoro per allacciare i rapporti anche con Li".*



Speriamo non sia lo stesso gruppo arabo, che lo scorso anno voleva rilevare il Pisa insieme a Pablo Dana.


----------



## vanbasten (4 Dicembre 2017)

-


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: "Confermo, da verifiche personali, che un fondo arabo abbia chiesto informazioni ad Elliott sulla situazione del Milan. Gli intermediari sono già al lavoro per allacciare i rapporti anche con Li".*



Anche lui parla di fondo di primo livello


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: "Confermo, da verifiche personali, che un fondo arabo abbia chiesto informazioni ad Elliott sulla situazione del Milan. Gli intermediari sono già al lavoro per allacciare i rapporti anche con Li".*



Internescional Milan, tra un pò troverete anche qualche pezzo della sua storia in vendita nei bazar di Dubai creek


----------



## alcyppa (4 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: "Confermo, da verifiche personali, che un fondo arabo abbia chiesto informazioni ad Elliott sulla situazione del Milan. Gli intermediari sono già al lavoro per allacciare i rapporti anche con Li".*


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: "Confermo, da verifiche personali, che un fondo arabo abbia chiesto informazioni ad Elliott sulla situazione del Milan. Gli intermediari sono già al lavoro per allacciare i rapporti anche con Li".*



Gesù...Ci mancavano pure i fondi e le cordate arabe...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: "Confermo, da verifiche personali, che un fondo arabo abbia chiesto informazioni ad Elliott sulla situazione del Milan. Gli intermediari sono già al lavoro per allacciare i rapporti anche con Li".*



Adesso improvvisamente Ravezzani diventerà credibile


----------



## __king george__ (4 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: "Confermo, da verifiche personali, che un fondo arabo abbia chiesto informazioni ad Elliott sulla situazione del Milan. Gli intermediari sono già al lavoro per allacciare i rapporti anche con Li".*


il fondo...le cordate...i consorzi.....


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (4 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: "Confermo, da verifiche personali, che un fondo arabo abbia chiesto informazioni ad Elliott sulla situazione del Milan. Gli intermediari sono già al lavoro per allacciare i rapporti anche con Li".*



Basta che ci sia una spina dorsale italiana, e soprattutto milanista. La storia si crea partendo dalla storia: Maldini in primis, Seedorf, Kakà, Sheva, Gattuso.. Io li vorrei tutti dentro, o almeno il maggior numero possibile. Ognuno col proprio ruolo, ma devono starci. 
Io partirei proprio dal tecnico, che deve essere un ex bandiera del Milan, ma mi rendo conto che Ancelotti non è più di primo pelo, e Gattuso non penso sia ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno per riaprire un ciclo vincente...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (4 Dicembre 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Basta che ci sia una spina dorsale italiana, e soprattutto milanista. La storia si crea partendo dalla storia: Maldini in primis, Seedorf, Kakà, Sheva, Gattuso.. Io li vorrei tutti dentro, o almeno il maggior numero possibile. Ognuno col proprio ruolo, ma devono starci.
> Io partirei proprio dal tecnico, che deve essere un ex bandiera del Milan, ma mi rendo conto che Ancelotti non è più di primo pelo, e Gattuso non penso sia ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno per riaprire un ciclo vincente...



Il tecnico può essere chiunque, basta sia bravo. Rocco (che per me resta il top assoluto e arrivò dal Padova...come un Giampaolo qualsiasi) e Sacchi non erano ex bandiere rossonere, lo sono diventati da tecnico.


----------



## Aron (5 Dicembre 2017)

*Arianna Ravelli riguardo i soci arabi: "Stiamo raccogliendo informazioni. Al momento risulta che la priorità sia il rifinanziamento con Elliot. Tuttavia sono in molti a fare pressioni per togliersi Yonghong Li di torno"*


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: "Confermo, da verifiche personali, che un fondo arabo abbia chiesto informazioni ad Elliott sulla situazione del Milan. Gli intermediari sono già al lavoro per allacciare i rapporti anche con Li".*



Apposto smentita questa voce


----------

